# into 2nd gear



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

is it just my tires going bald or is everyone else squaking them into second?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine does it too.....


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

400hp on a rear wheel drive will do that.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get better tires  But you will still chip 2nd and third.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Mines done it from day one and goes sideways in second gear, I think the high stall converter might have something to with it lol.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

i wonder if there is such a tire that can handle going into second without spinning


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nate said:


> i wonder if there is such a tire that can handle going into second without spinning


Maybe less force on the throttle will solve it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Modding the car is easier then the driver


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yea its difficult to ease off that peddle lol


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^truth, but it can be done. I get really excited when I race so I mash it and sometime spin to much. I have gotten alot better over the last 2 years of owning the car though.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Generally: Points, increased insurance rates, and fines will cure it, if not suspension will. :willy:


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Tr.Control*

Try turning the traction control off, why it works i don;t know
Now, it could have been the different type of road surface
I'll have to try it on a section of road where the car goes sideways on the 1-2 shift, see if turning TC off still does the trick


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Mine squak off the line, going into 2nd, and going into 3rd. Maybe it's time for those new tires...or I guess a new foot if i have to


----------

